

North Korea sets up own time zone in rebuke to 'wicked Japanese imperialists' - adamnemecek
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/northkorea/11789072/North-Korea-sets-up-own-time-zone-in-rebuke-to-wicked-Japanese-imperialists.html

======
stephengillie
This is a really popular story:

North Korea creates its own timezone (usatoday.com) 1 comment -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10023140](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10023140)

North Korea sets clocks back 30 minutes creating its own time zone (cnn.com) 0
comments -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10021680](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10021680)

North Korea to Move 30 Minutes Backward to Create Its Own Time Zone
(nytimes.com) 0 comments -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10023315](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10023315)

North Korea making their own time zone (cnn.com) 0 comments -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10024994](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10024994)

North Korea's new time zone to break from 'imperialism' (bbc.com) 1 comment -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10021332](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10021332)

North Korea sets up own time zone in rebuke to 'wicked Japanese imperialists'
(telegraph.co.uk) 0 comments -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10025075](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10025075)

North Korea has a new time zone (wsj.com) 0 comments -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10023950](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10023950)

North Korea turns back clocks to create new time zone (bloomberg.com) 0
comments -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10023594](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10023594)

